# 2013 Turbo Beetle Oil Change + random thoughts



## 81RabbitDieselTruck (Feb 23, 2012)

Hey all, 

Its been 6 months of owning the car now and overall I love it. Only a few problems, the Nav voice doesnt work occasionally, and at the same time, the system volume is reduced signifigantly. The dealer has a new unit on order (for 3 months now). One of the LED's is out in one of the headlamps so they have one on order as well (national backorder). 

I have perm removed the pass rear strut due to the rattle and am over it. 

ASIDE from that...> I love the way it drives. I love the DSG. I love the looks I get (In or out of the car....thank you....lol) 

NOW on to task...Im going to be doing my first oil change at 5,000. I know that it says 10k, but I live very close to my work and my engine never heats up unless im off on a small trip. I will have a sample analyzed of the drained oil. I want to know what oils everyone is using and likes. Should I go to dealer to get the oil...I was thinking either AMSOIL or mobil 5w40. Thoughts? 

Also, for anyone that has done the oil change on their 2.0t, when you remove that oil filter on top, does it make a huge mess? 


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

81RabbitDieselTruck said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Its been 6 months of owning the car now and overall I love it. Only a few problems, the Nav voice doesnt work occasionally, and at the same time, the system volume is reduced signifigantly. The dealer has a new unit on order (for 3 months now). One of the LED's is out in one of the headlamps so they have one on order as well (national backorder).
> 
> ...


 Just some tips I had a turbo in my GTI and my brother would drain the oil overnight removing the top cap. It will drain all the oil out of the filter put some rags around the base and unscrew it. I think the drainplug washer and the drainplug need to be replaced. 

http://youtu.be/Cz47Mg3XS8A this is the same way


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Babie said:


> Just some tips I had a turbo in my GTI and my brother would drain the oil overnight removing the top cap. It will drain all the oil out of the filter put some rags around the base and unscrew it. I think the drainplug washer and the drainplug need to be replaced.
> 
> http://youtu.be/Cz47Mg3XS8A this is the same way


 Haven't checked the manual but you should be able to find the proper torque setting for 
tightening the oil plug. Too little or too much can pose problems 'down the road'.


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

81RabbitDieselTruck said:


> NOW on to task...Im going to be doing my first oil change at 5,000. I know that it says 10k, but I live very close to my work and my engine never heats up unless im off on a small trip. I will have a sample analyzed of the drained oil. I want to know what oils everyone is using and likes. Should I go to dealer to get the oil...I was thinking either AMSOIL or mobil 5w40. Thoughts?
> 
> Also, for anyone that has done the oil change on their 2.0t, when you remove that oil filter on top, does it make a huge mess?
> 
> ...


 I wouldn't pick up oil at the dealer as it will probably be pricier than your nearest auto parts joint: Syntec 5-40 or Mobil 1 0-40 are both on VW's 502.00 approved oil list and I've had no issues with eiether one over the years. For the way you drive, maybe the 0-40 would be better.

As far as the change goes, I've never done one that was easier than on the 2.0T TSI with its top-mounted filter. No, it doesn't make a big mess because there is a check valve in the filter that lets the oil drain down once you have unscrewed it about 2/3 to 3/4 of the way off. Keep an eye on the rate that oil drains out from the pan once you open it up - assuming you've loosened the filler cap, once it slows markedly, unscrew the filter about as much as I suggested - take a look underneath and you'll see the flow picks up significantly again. When that's all over, take the filter off completely and try to get it up and out of the way (helps to have a bag handy) asap; there shouldn't be more than a drop or two spilled, if that.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

John Y said:


> I wouldn't pick up oil at the dealer as it will probably be pricier than your nearest auto parts joint: Syntec 5-40 or Mobil 1 0-40 are both on VW's 502.00 approved oil list and I've had no issues with eiether one over the years. For the way you drive, maybe the 0-40 would be better.
> 
> As far as the change goes, I've never done one that was easier than on the 2.0T TSI with its top-mounted filter. No, it doesn't make a big mess because there is a check valve in the filter that lets the oil drain down once you have unscrewed it about 2/3 to 3/4 of the way off. Keep an eye on the rate that oil drains out from the pan once you open it up - assuming you've loosened the filler cap, once it slows markedly, unscrew the filter about as much as I suggested - take a look underneath and you'll see the flow picks up significantly again. When that's all over, take the filter off completely and try to get it up and out of the way (helps to have a bag handy) asap; there shouldn't be more than a drop or two spilled, if that.


 also dont tilt the filter, pull it straight up and then use a rag and cover the bottom once freed. 

ta-dah, heck, i think i can do it. anyway. i going to get some 0-40 Mobile one next week. I am not waiting for 10k. it's cheap insurance from what i hear


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

I too prefer to change my oil at 5K but the last time I did it on my previous Passat, it was just a messy pain in the ass. I believe the dealer charges $78 and I'd rather pay and be done with it. After I purchased my own oil, filter, plug/washer and other widgets, I was saving about 25~30 bucks. By this measure I'd rather pass on Starbucks for 3-4 days to offset the cost differential. 

Besides, I like scoping out the accessory department and the new floor models while I eat the free snacks and drinks. They have customer Wi-Fi so I also bring the iPad so I can catch up on my mail, pay bills or whatever. To each their own I suppose. 
opcorn:


----------

